# quad ATV vs ARGO



## steelhead281 (Feb 1, 2007)

Considering one or the other, a quad ATV or an ARGO. I am really ignorant about them. I want to get to some backwood lakes in Ontario. The trails are mostly abandon logging roads that are strewn with rock and ruts caused by rushing rain runoff. Lots of up and down, sometimes at angles tipping left or right. Then there is the lowlands with some of the lakes, accessible if you can get past the swamp or marsh. Ditches, creeks and small rivers are common. Getting over downed trees is a problem as well.

Can anyone comment on your experience with either in terrain described above. Much appreciation in advance.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Test drive both in hash conditions.
I ran a different brand 6 wheeler. Ran tracks on it a while.
First , no suspension. Tires were it. Dropping off a snowbank and landing on the nose end , is hard on a neck and back.
Not something I'd recommend , let alone outback in the bush.

Preventive maintenance. While a pullstart is a good option , test it before depending on it. 
IF the unit you look at has 12 bearing lube points , see what it takes to reach them.
There's plenty more to keep up on , just be sure it suits you.

If a heated throttle cable is an option , ask why. 

As an amphib , it's a very slow swim. Tire type matters. You get in much depth with a strong current , you might not end up where planned. A winch can be good. One that can be swapped from front to rear , even better.

If running on Queensland , know the laws and rules.
Climbing over tree trunks requires traction. Ground clearance. And power. Ease up and touch , then accelerate only enough to climb and keep rolling. Same with a following axel.

You are mentioning a harsh appearing trail. Not sure either ride is the answer.
I'd lean towards a quad. But , test both. 
Argos and their like are a niche market. And have some devoted happy owners. But they're niche for a reason.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I’ve made many Bush trips into Ontario chasing specks. A 4 wheeler with clearance and a winch is the best way in my opinion. Make sure you have a chainsaw, machete, extra gas, duct tape, zip ties, tire slime, patches, pump etc. 

UTVs struggle because the trails are narrow and steep with terrible washouts into the best lakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

I have had a Max II and a Max IV both with tracks, sold the Max II to a couple in Idaho and the Max IV to a guy in New York. Now I have a utv for deer hunting in southern Michigan. Ground clearance is a big issue with both, the aatv works great in deep snow only if you have tracks. There is a *lot *more maintenance on the aatv. It might be worth your time depending on where you live to make a trip to Shipshewana Indiana and talk with Matt Oxtender the owner of Muddox, American made aatv. He'll take you thru the plant where they make them. He also has a pond to swim it and trails to test drive them. New aatv's are very expensive and used in good shape are very hard to find and are also not cheap. This type of machine takes a special person willing to spend money on expensive repairs if needed. Go to:www.6x6world.com and you'll find all you want on the aatv's.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've had many 4 wheelers. Never had any issues. Went for a ride w/ a friend on his argo it was like someone was ripping my spine right out of my body. It was terrible. Never been on once since.


----------



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Your'e right, no suspension at all. That's part of my back issues today.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sharkey said:


> I’ve made many Bush trips into Ontario chasing specks. A 4 wheeler with clearance and a winch is the best way in my opinion. Make sure you have a chainsaw, machete, extra gas, duct tape, zip ties, tire slime, patches, pump etc.
> 
> UTVs struggle because the trails are narrow and steep with terrible washouts into the best lakes.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^^^^


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just bought a new Suzuki king quad 750 ps this January and couldn’t be more happier. I have not been able to get it stuck in the snow / mud or water yet. It will easily go through water up to the seat , I’m sure it could get the job done for you. My son had a blast playing in the water yesterday


----------

